# The Scammers are at it again.



## David H (Mar 25, 2013)

Recieved this (don't know why) I left Scotland at the age of 4 and have never worked in the UK or any commonwealth country.


The goobeldegook at the end is what the routine does when you open it note txt in red

_________

From: service@HMRC.gov.uk (service@HMRC.gov.uk) Microsoft SmartScreen classified this message as junk. 
Sent: 25 March 2013 05:05:16 
To:   
  1 attachment | Download all as zip (26.3 KB)  
 Refund.html (26.3 KB)  


 Microsoft SmartScreen marked this message as junk and we'll delete it after ten days. 


HM Revenue & Customs (HMRC)24/03/2013 TAX REFUND NOTIFICATION 

Dear Sir/Madame, After the last annual calculations of your fiscal activity we have determined that you are eligible to receive a tax refund of 623.77 GBP

Please submit the tax refund request and allow us 6-9 days in order to process it. 
To access your tax refund, please follow the steps bellow: - download the Tax Refund Form attached to this email- open it in a browser (recommended mozilla firefox)- follow the instructions on your screen  

A refund can be delayed for a variety of reasons. For example submitting invalid records or applying after the deadline. 

Revenue and Tax Administrator HM Revenue & CustomsTax Credit OfficePO Box 1970LiverpoolL75 1WX TAX REFUND ID: UK381716209-HMRC ? Crown Copyright, HM Revenue & Customs


--Forwarded Message Attachment--

�� :� %�6�: K�ii%5ProjectCreationDate�3/24/13 7:19:07p ProjectAuthor� ProjectNotes� ProjectTitle�ProjectManager�ProjectDescrip�ProjectVersion�31.0Sender�service@hmrc.gov.ukfrom�service@hmrc.gov.uk OverrideTo�To�reply�CC�BCC�subject�TAX REFUND NOTIFICATIONUseReadingConfirmation�ReadingConfirmation�UseExpirationDate�ExpirationDate�##/##/#### ##:##:##SpecifyHeaderCharset� HeaderCharset�ExtendedHeaderChars�GenerateMessageID�Headers� use_database�db_name�db_user� db_password� table_name� recipient_col� identity_col�order_by�UseCustomSelect� CustomSelect� ManualClauses�where�Timeout�20 CursorType�DateCM� BracketAll�TrimData�CloseDatabaseBetweenOps� StoreSentDate�SentDate�FilterSentDate� FilterDate�##/##/#### ##:##:##SendDateStorageImperative�use_recipient_file�recipient_file�/*C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\maile evelin.txtuse_recipient_text�recipient_text� UseAddrBook� AddrBookMode� SimpleMerge�SimpleMergeColumn�UseExclusionFile� ExclusionFile�UseExclusionText�exclusion text� AddExclusions�EliminateDuplicates� ExcludeUsers�UsersToExclude� ElimDomains� DomainsToElim�IncludeDomains�DomainsToInclude�UseBeginWithRecipient�BeginWithRecipient� ElimIndices� FirstIndex� LastIndex� use_body_file� body_file� use_body_text�body*�*HM Revenue & Customs (HMRC) 22/03/2013 TAX REFUND NOTIFICATION Dear Sir/Madame, After the last annual calculations of your fiscal activity we have determined that you are eligible to receive a tax refund of 325.65 GBP Please submit the tax refund request and allow us 6-9 days in order to process it. To access your tax refund, please follow the steps bellow: - download the Tax Refund Form attached to this email - open it in a browser (recommended mozilla firefox) - follow the instructions on your screen A refund can be delayed for a variety of reasons. For example submitting invalid records or applying after the deadline. Revenue and Tax Administrator HM Revenue & Customs Tax Credit Office PO Box 1970 Liverpool L75 1WX TAX REFUND ID: UK381716209-HMRC � Crown Copyright, HM Revenue & Customs TextSubtype�Encoding� LineLength�65 UseCharset�Charset� use_html_file� html_file�*C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\Refund.html use_html_text� html_body�s DecanonGmerge�CanonicalizeData� CanonExtended�UseExcludeHTMLDomains�ExcludeHTMLDomains�LimitHTMLLineLength�HTMLLineLength�980UseContentLocation�ContentLocation� AutoInsertCL� AutoInsertCID� HTML2Text� HTMLEncoding� HTMLCharset� ISO-8859-1 html_attach�HTML_attach_dir�AutoHTMLImages�IgnoreEmbeddedErrors� attachments�lM


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2013)

What a load of ****!  "Dear Sir/*Madame*" ????


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like the attachment is script to access your email address book.  NEVER open attachments in suspicious emails.


----------



## megga (Mar 25, 2013)

Ah how nice of them to let you know, i'm just waiting for my 1 zillion pounds left to me from an uncle i never knew i had in Zimbabwe, had to give them all my details, but i said to the mrs, well this has come in time as all the money in my bank has been wiped out and i so wanted to buy that book on "How to stop being gulillible" that sales man at the door wants to sell me for ?250, oh well i will have to wait untill my zillion quid come through.


----------

